# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  لتعليم الانجليزية  كورس ايلتس Cambridge Ielts preparation....كاااااامل

## حرايرالماضى

حمل مجانا كورس ايلتس Cambridge Ielts preparation....كاااااامل 



حمل مجانا كورس ايلتس ....كاااااامل 






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حمل مجانا كورس ايلتس ....كاااااامل




الكورس دا مفيد جدا في تعليم اللغة الانجليزية او بمعنى اصح تحسين المستوي في اللغة الانجليزية
ومطلوب اكتر للهجرة الي كندا او استراليا او انجلترا
فلابد ان يمتحن في هذا الكورس اولا طالبي الهجرة

الكورس يحتوي علي العديد من الملفات الصوتية
لتنمية وتطوير مهارات الاستماع وملفات pdf تشتمل علي محتويات الكورس
وعلي ما يقال في الملفات الصوتية

وهو كورس يندر وجوده مجانا علي الانترنت
الكورس كامل من كامبريدج

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع
من هذا الرابط



Online English Learn English 20 Babysitting Job Interview ******** Lessons

نسالكم صالح الدعاء

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور بتمنى انه يفيدني

----------


## tamerr500

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  sssssssssssssss

----------


## ليث فلسطين

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssssssssssssss

----------

